# Pheasant Hunt



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Starts Saturday and there looks to be plenty of opportunity statewide with the release program. And for all the guys that bi+ch about it, just keep going to your private pheasant farms, or don't go at all.;-)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-...0-000-pheasants-will-be-released-in-utah.html


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my dog knows the hunt is this weekend. Christmas for a pointer


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I kind of wish they would add a zero to that number. 

Rather than 10k, make it an even 100k. 

It would be a riot with that many pheasants released. 

Anyways, if you see a young pointer trying to figure things out with a dude who can't shoot straight; then you know that is me out in the field.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Different areas than last year, there was a nice spot by Leamington where they released some last year, what happened there?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im soooooo excited!

-()/>--~|-*()*


----------



## novat0 (Mar 18, 2015)

This will be my first year hunting pheasant. Is it like other hunts that the best activity is morning and dusk?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

novat0 said:


> This will be my first year hunting pheasant. Is it like other hunts that the best activity is morning and dusk?


 For the most part yes. But you can still hunt during the day.

Quail and chucker are also in season.... just sayin


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a video of last years pheasant hunt opener, right at shooting time at the pheasant release areas.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> Here's a video of last years pheasant hunt opener, right at shooting time at the pheasant release areas.


Ha! That was like the deer hunt this year!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> And for all the guys that bi+ch about it, just keep going to your private pheasant farms


And where might the best farms be north of SLC? :smile:


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, that video is exactly how it was. I was the 1st person at our area, and 30 minutes before light, truck pulls up and walks out right in front of us and waits at the field. I was like WTF??? Oh well.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Just need lots of dog power


----------



## Champ24 (Sep 5, 2016)

It was absolutely insane at the bud phelps property I couldn't believe how many people there were it was the dam civil war 60 guys all walking in a line with no care for anyone. Two of my dogs flushes were shot by the guys next to us and one of my dogs retrieves stolen by another dog. There were random dogs running wild fighting other peoples dogs it was madness.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to the Utard pheasant hunt.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I was pretty bummed that I didn't make it out today, but maybe it's just as well...


----------

